# qt4-doc-4.8.2: unknown USE_QT4



## everypot (Jun 6, 2012)

I try to upgrade qt4-doc:
`portmaster misc/qt4-doc`
and got the error:


```
qt4-doc-4.8.2 can't be installed: unknown USE_QT4 component 'yes'.
```

I checked freshports.org and the Commit History notes say: 

```
- Replace USE_QT4=yes with USE_QT4=# empty, as there is no "yes"
  component. [1]
- While here, fix typo in PORT_OPTIONS check in avidemux2.
```
*W*ondering what this means.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jun 6, 2012)

It means do not use any 
	
	



```
USE_QT4=yes
```
 phase in your /etc/make.conf or /usr/ports/misc/qt4-doc/Makefile. QT4 does not include a component named "yes"


----------



## avilla@ (Jun 6, 2012)

everypot said:
			
		

> I checked freshports.org and the Commit History notes says:
> 
> ```
> - Replace USE_QT4=yes with USE_QT4=# empty, as there is no "yes"
> ...



That was the fix to your problem.


----------



## everypot (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks! I did *csup* to update the ports files, and it works.  In the old Makefile, it has the 
	
	



```
USE_QT4=yes
```
 which is removed in the new Makefile.


----------

